# Big Game auf den Andamanen



## Pikehunter20 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre im März für 5 Wochen nach Ko Samui und wollte für 2-3 Tage auf die Andamanen zu Angeln fahren und mir damit einen großen Traum erfüllen. Ich habe einige Anbieter im Internet gefunden, allerdings bieten diese entweder nur Vollcharter an (500 € aufwärts) oder haben keine Preisangabe #q Ich suche nach Anbietern wo mann "einzelne Plätze" buchen kann da ich alleine bin und kein ganzes Boot brauche bzw. es für 3 Tage bezahlen möchte... Hat jemand einen Tip? Möglichst mit Unterkunft (einfach reicht, kein Luxus).

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

PS: Sollte noch jemand Tips zum angeln auf Ko Samui haben dann her damit ; )


----------



## Laketrout (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Hallo Pikehunter
schreib doch mal ein PN an den Member HUUWI (Uwe) er hat ein Charterboot in Phuket und bietet meines Wissens Touren auf die Andamanensee an. Vielleicht kann er dir was vermitteln betr. Gruppenreise.


----------



## Hechtling (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Servus Pikehunter20,
Koh Samui, eine gute Wahl!
Ich fliege seit 19 Jahren nach Koh Samui, bevorzuge aber inzwischen die etwas abseits gelegeneren Inseln, da auf Koh Samui zu viel los ist.
Es gibt dort noch genügend Fische. Ich habe mir meist ein Boot auf der Südostseite der Insel gemietet und dann an einer der vorgelagerten Ínseln am Riff gefischt oder das Schleppfischen probiert. Beim Schleppen bekommst Du viele Barrakudas an den Haken, also Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen! Mittlere bis große Wobbler eignen sich da gut.
Grundfischen vor den kleinen Inseln mit Köderfetzen ist nie verkehrt. Vom Strand aus mit Garnelen oder Fischstückchen kannst Du viele verschiedene Fische erbeuten. Den Einheimischen was abgucken schadet nicht! Aber vorsicht, es gehen auch giftige Kugelfische an den Haken.
Bei den Booten hart verhandeln!!! Wenn du mehr als ein Drittel des ursprünglich verlangten Preises zahlst, zocken die Dich ab! Und vor der Charter klar machen, was Du willst. Die wollen meist nur Grundangeln, um Sprit zu sparen. Schleppangeln sollte unbedingt vorher ausgemacht werden.
Die Ausrüstung vor Ort ist meist katastrophal, nimm auf jeden fall eigenes Eqipment mit.
Vor Jahren hat sich sogar ein Marlin verschwommen und wurde vor der Insel gefangen.|kopfkrat

Das war so das Wichtigste über Koh Samui, viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir.

Rudi#6


----------



## Pikehunter20 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Danke für die Tips! Mit dem verhandeln hab ich schon oft gehört, aber als Sohn eines Großhändlers wird mir das sicher nicht schwer fallen |supergri Wollte mir die Sportex Seastar Travel (2,7 m, 90-160 oder 80-100 wg.) kaufen um für Bonito, Baraccuda ect. gerüstet zu sein. Für den Strand hab ich noch eine 4,2 m., 30-60 Wg. und eine 3,0, 2,5 Lbs. WG. dazu quantum Rollen. Suche noch ne sehr robuste Rolle für die Sportex zum Poppern ect. Zur auswahl stehen: Penn Slammer, Penn Spinfisher, WFT No Mono, Shimano Navi 8000. Welche würdet ihr kaufen?  Und was hast du durchschnittlich für die angelausfahrten bezahlt, damit ich ne hausnummer für die Verhandlungen habe... Und giuebt es auf Ko Samui klippen ect. zu spinnfischen/Poppern?


----------



## huuwi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Hallo Pikehunter
> schreib doch mal ein PN an den Member HUUWI (Uwe) er hat ein Charterboot in Phuket und bietet meines Wissens Touren auf die Andamanensee an. Vielleicht kann er dir was vermitteln betr. Gruppenreise.


erst mal danke fuer die (schleich)werbung.
leider bin ich schon voll ausgebucht fuer februar und maerz.
es ist auch ein wenig spaet mit deiner nachfrage, speziel fuer join in bei anderen anglern.
ansonsten wuerde ich dir vorschlagen nach havelock zu gehen und dort mit benny kontakt aufnehmen, er ist der chef vom orchid und emerald gecko resort. er hat ein boot und geht gerne zum fischen raus. leider kann ich zu den preisen nichts sagen.
viel spass auf den andaman islands
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Pikehunter20 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

hmm, dass ist natürlich ärgerlich... Weiss auch erst seit ein paar Tagen das ich nach Thailand fahre, war ne eher spontane Aktion... Aber danke erstmal für deinen Tip, ich werds mal versuchen, ist er zufällig beim anglerboard oder kannst du mir seine e-mail adresse geben (per pn)? Und wenn doch noch (auch kurzfristig) was bei dir frei wird oder ein join in möglich wäre, würde ich mich sehr über eine e-mail oder pn von dir freuen! 

Wa sagt ihr denn zur Rollenwahl?


----------



## huuwi (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

upps,
also das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe, du bleibst also in thailand und gehst nicht nach indien auf die andaman inseln.
auf phuket hast du eine riesen auswahl, fuer jeden geldbeutel etwas und momentan wuerde ich sagen mit einer sehr guten verhandlungs basis. am besten ist du bist morgens um 8 in chalong wo alle fischboote auslaufen und faehrst mal auf den pier raus, nur zum boote schauen, danach hast du ein bild von allem und kannst die leute gezielt ansprechen. dabei ueberspringst du die touranbieter schon mal und verhandelst direkt.
frag dann nach bang well am pier.
bis dahin 
huuwi


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*



huuwi schrieb:


> upps,
> also das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe, du bleibst also in thailand und gehst nicht nach indien auf die andaman inseln.
> auf phuket hast du eine riesen auswahl, fuer jeden geldbeutel etwas und momentan wuerde ich sagen mit einer sehr guten verhandlungs basis. am besten ist du bist morgens um 8 in chalong wo alle fischboote auslaufen und faehrst mal auf den pier raus, nur zum boote schauen, danach hast du ein bild von allem und kannst die leute gezielt ansprechen. dabei ueberspringst du die touranbieter schon mal und verhandelst direkt.
> frag dann nach bang well am pier.
> ...





  Hi Uwe, Moin aus Hamburg,
  Schön das es Dir gut geht hier mal ein netter Gruß aus Hamburg!

  War wirklich schön bei Dir, und das sollte man mal wiederholen, bei Gelegenheit!
   Leider ist Martin bei unserer Abreise völlig ausgetickt.
  Egal, irgendwas ist ja immer.

  Danke jedenfalls für die 2 Marline, und arbeite an Deinem Adrenalin-Spiegel.

  In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

  Besten Gruß aus Hamburg,

  Gernot #h







































Wie gesagt, Uwe! 
Besten Gruß,


Gernot#h


----------



## huuwi (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

ja gernot,
da sind schon vermissten meldungen rausgegangen, wo warst du so lange.
schoen von dir zu hoeren, und schoene bilder.
schick mir mal deine mail anschrift.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Pikehunter20 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

ok, vielen dank für die Tips! Würde noch gerne wissen was ein Tagestrip auf einem vernünftigen Boot in Schnitt kostet (kein Viollcharter) damit ich ne Hausnummer für die Verhandlungen habe... Wenn du das hier nicht so preisgeben möchtest, gerne auch per PN ; )


----------



## huuwi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

warum soll das denn nicht oeffentlich gemacht werden, gibt doch bestimmt noch andere die es gerne wissen moechten.
low budget faeng and bei ca.40.-€, kannst du ueberall buchen, naechste preisklasse ist dann ca. 80.-€, das ist was ich dir empfelen wuerde fuer join in charter, sauberes boot, top equipment, pick up, lunch und soft drinks ist bei allen chartern mit im preis.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Hey Gernot Uwe und alle anderen hier
erst mal ein gutes neues wünsch ich euch . Hast ja tolle Bilder hier reingestellt Gernot hoffe mal ich bekomm die restlichen auch noch .|kopfkrat|jump:

@ Pikehunter20
5 wochen Thailand |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat kann dich da nur beneiden .#6 Zum fischen hat Uwe schon alles gesagt wünsch die viel Spass .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Pikehunter20 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

da hast du wohl recht, aber hätte ja sein können das du solche info´s ungern rausgiebst... Denke das die 80 € klasse mehr als erschwinglich für eine ausfart ist, ausserdem sollte mann ja nicht beim equip sparen^^ Vielen dank nochmal  für die ganzen Tips, Reisebericht mit Pics folgt dann mitte April ; )) 

Tight Lines Christian


----------



## saily (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Hallo Pikehunter,

also so recht versteh ich das jetzt nicht...
Andamanen in Thailand - oder Andaman Islands - gibts
da evtl nen Unterschied den ich nicht kenne? Für den Fall
bitte meinen Beitrag nicht ernst nehmen...#c

Du bist in Koh Samui - von da aus willst auf die Andamanen
fliegen!??|bigeyes und dann willst du da 2 oder 3 Tage 
fischen#c Du willst aber keine Vollcharter machen sondern
ein Bötchen buchen (mit bester Ausstattung) aber nicht
Vollcharter sondern mit ein paar anderen für 80 Euro am Tag?

Wenn du willst - mach das ruhig! Aber für meine Begriffe ist
das totaler Bockmist. Denn für 80 Euro am Tag bist du auf
so einem Boot (wie oben eingestellt) vmtl. mind. mit 7 weiteren
Kollegen unterwegs. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwas zu fangen
ist damit schon niedrig (es sei denn ihr macht bottomfishing) - was richtig Grosses zu fangen ist so fast ausgeschlossen - es sei denn der einzige (eventuell vorkommende) Grossfischbiss
geht direkt auf dir dir zugeloste Angel... !

Mein Tip - entweder spar dir dein Geld und bleib auf KohSamui!
Oder setz alles auf eine Karte und investiere das Geld und mach
ne Vollcharter oder versuch ein, zwei Ausfahrten mit einer guten
Crew in Koh Samui zu machen - ab und an werden auch dort schöne Fische gefangen!

Gut gemeinte Grüsse

saily|wavey:


----------



## Flatfischer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*



Pikehunter20 schrieb:


> Wollte mir die Sportex Seastar Travel (2,7 m, 90-160 oder 80-100 wg.) kaufen um für Bonito, Baraccuda ect. gerüstet zu sein. ...
> 
> Suche noch ne sehr robuste Rolle für die Sportex zum Poppern ect. Zur auswahl stehen: Penn Slammer, Penn Spinfisher, WFT No Mono, Shimano Navi 8000. Welche würdet ihr kaufen?



Hallo, also für die aufgeführten Zielarten mag die Rute ja angehen, aber zum Poppern ist sie eindeutig zu leicht. Mit 160 Gramm Wurfgewicht lassen sich Popper jenseits der 100 Gramm-Marke kaum längerfristig werfen; wahrscheinlich hast Du dann sehr schnell eine Rute mit neuer Teilung. Und sollte Dir auf den Adamanen ein anständiger Giant Trevally einsteigen, bekommst Du im Drill richtig Probleme. Beim Popperfischen ist beste Qualität von Nöten; die Methode beansprucht das Material (und den Angler!) auf das Extremste. Bei den Rollen würde ich mir eine Penn Spinfisher zulegen.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*



saily schrieb:


> Hallo Pikehunter,
> 
> also so recht versteh ich das jetzt nicht...
> Andamanen in Thailand - oder Andaman Islands - gibts
> ...


Hallo
ist doch ganz einfach.Das Meer vor Phuket ist die Andamanenensee gute Fanggründe sind die Similan Inseln ca 100 km von Phuket entfernt .
Andaman Island (dort wurden die Bilder von Gernot gemacht)ist eine Inselkette zwischen Indien und Thailand ca 750 Km von Phuket entfernt und eigendlich nur mit den Flugzeug von Chennai aus zu erreichen  .  Fischerei technisch allererste Sahne da man dort jede Angelart gleich gut ausüben kann .War letztes Jahr mit Uwe (huuwi) vor Ort hoffe mal 2010 wiederholen wir das ganze wieder .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## saily (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Danke Andreas für die Erklärung. Genauso hab ich mir das gedacht. Schließlich steht ja meine Tastatur auf einer 
Weltkarte|kopfkrat

Dann bleib ich bei meiner Aussage. Extra da hin fliegen und für
80 Euro Touriangelausfahrten mitmachen ist - zumindest wenns um Big Game geht - 
(sehr wahrscheinlich) rausgeschmissenes Geld! 

Dennoch - wenn man sich nicht zu viel erwartet kann das ja auch Spaß machen!

TL

Franz|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

@Saily,

also geografisch gesehen wird dir Google-maps weiterhelfen !

Die *Andamanen* sind so gut zum Fischen, weil weit
abgelegen jeglicher Touristenpfade. Wahrscheinlich
würden die Angler dort z.B. wo anders in der Welt
garnichts fangen, weil es nur dort so einfach ist.|uhoh:

Sieh Dir einmal die Weltkarte an und orientiere Dich
nicht auf solche Ausnahmeplätze, dann wirst Du mehr
lernen und fängst auch im Rest der Welt gut ! Es gibt
jede Menge Reiseziele, wo Du für 50 €, der einzige Angler
an Bord bist und auch große Fische fangen kannst. 
Das einzige, was Du dazu brauchst ist Schneid und den kannst Du nicht kaufen, denn der ist angeboren ! |wavey:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Zandermäuschen,

ich bin mir bei deinen Beiträgen immer nicht so ganz sicher wie sie gemeint sind - bzw. ich kann dich noch nicht so richtig einschätzen - was mir meine Antwort erschwert!

Ich kenne deine vorherigen Beiträge und finde diese sehr interessant, einige der Letzteren auch etwas unfreundlich oder
auch fast unverschämt (Marlin-Lures....) 

Ich glaube dir aber, dass du auf den Philipinen für 50 Euro Einheimische Fischer getroffen hast, mit denen du rausfahren konntest und von denen du sehr viel wertvolles gelernt hast (vmtl mehr als du über allle Inernetforen der Welt lernen konntest) ! 

Aber was hat das mit einer mind. 40ft grossen (vmtl noch grösseren) roten Yacht zu tun die man in den Bildern vorher sieht!? Gar nix!

 Dann gings noch darum für 2 Tage extra von 
Koh Samui auf die Andamanen zu fliegen um sich so ein rotes Luxusbötchen mit etwa 8 anderen zu teilen - ok - das kann man tun - die Frage ist ob man es sollte - ich wollte den Tip geben - NEIN - das sollte man nicht! Man darf aber wenn man möchte!

Dennoch finde ich es nachahmenswert, daß du immer auf 
eigene Faust fischen willst! Das war auch vom ersten Karpfen an  meine Devise!

Im April bin ich auf Cabo Verde - mit eigenen Lures, eigenen Ruten und eigenen Rollen! - da kann man grosse Fische fangen - aber auch nicht mit etwas Pech! Hab ich auch schon durch! Bei den Montagen hilft mir diesmal noch ein Freund - danach werde ich es hoffentlich selber können!

Zander, ich mag deine Beiträge  - manchmal sind sie aber vielleicht etwas forsch!?

Schöne Grüße

Franz#h


----------



## huuwi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

saily,
wie schon weiter oben erwaehnt, ist das rote luxus boetchen ausgebucht ueber dem zeitraum wo pikehunter unterwegs ist (andaman islands), auch macht das r.l. keine join in touren, deswegen habe ich nur die infos fuer solche companys die auf der andaman see (nicht andaman islands) ihr geschaeft mit join in touren betreiben weitergegeben. mehr wollte ich nicht und mehr wurde auch nicht gefragt.
Warum gernot die bilder hier eingestellt hat musst du ihn schon selber fragen, haben aber nix mit der anfrage von pikehunter zu tun.
so, noch froehliches schaffen
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

@ Huuwi
warum Gernot die Bilder hier eingestellt hat ? Ist doch ganz einfach - das Thema hier heist Big Game auf den Andamanen und dort wurden die Bilder auch gemacht .Wir hatten einen geilen Tripp werden den auch wieder wiederholen vorausgesetzt du nimmst uns wieder mit:q:q:q .Wären im Januar sicher  wieder zum angeln gekommen aber jedes jahr Andamanen macht mein :cGeldbeutel leider nicht mit .
@ Saily
Was der Saitenhieb mit den roten Luxusbötchen soll weis ich nicht Gernot hat sich da sicher nichts bösses dabei gedacht und schon gar keine Schleichwerbung machen wollen . Auserdem kann man auch auf so einen Boot  mit eigenen Material und Montagen fischen ist jedem selbst überlassen .:vik:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Hi freibadwirt und huuwi,

war doch gar nicht als Seitenhieb gedacht.

Wollte doch lediglich darauf hinweisen, daß man sich ein
Boot dieser Größe mit recht vielen Anglern teilen muß wenn
man für 80 Euro unterwegs sein will.

Angeltouren mit vielen Touristen an Board sind aber sehr oft
Nepp und davor wollte ich warnen! Ich zumindest würde für sowas nicht extra ein anderes Gebiet anfliegen. Doch das ist nur meine Meinung.

Das bezieht sich absolut  gar nicht auf das rote Boot oder auf huuwi. Auch will ich da niemandem Schleichwerbung unterstellen. Ich habe ja den Bericht von euerer sehr erfolgreichen Tour mit dem Boot gelesen!

Sorry falls ich mich da etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt habe - war keine Absicht! Alles klar?

TL

Franz


----------



## Pikehunter20 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Saily, du hast auf jeden fall recht das die Wahrscheinlichkeit nich gerade groß ist was wirklich großes zu bekommen, wenn man mit 5-7 anderen Anglern auf dem Boot ist um max. 2 Ruten zugeteilt bekommt. 

Ich bin früher 4 jahre lang 2 mal im Jahr mit meinem Vater zum Big Game angeln in den Urlaub geflogen und haben nur Vollcharter gebucht, aus oben und von dir genannten Grund. Und glau mir, wenn meine finanzielle Situation momentan besser wäre, würde ich es auch nicht in erwägung ziehen mich mit "normalen touris" auf ein Boot zu stellen die nur mal angeln wollen, nur da es ein langer Traum von mir ist in der Andamannen See ( danke für die Erkärung Freibadwirt ; ) zu fischen und es sich gerade anbietet werd ich es auch unter diesen Umständen machen, auch wenn die chance leider viel geringer ist...  

Und Zandermouse Begründung ist richtig, aber mann muss auch kein Genie sein um darauf zu kommen, dass wo wenig Tourismus ist, die Preise niedrig sind^^ 

Und danke nochmal an Huuwi für deine Tips, auch wenn ich lieber das rote luxus Boot gehabt hätte, aber vieleicht im nä. Jahr ; )

Werd aber von dem Urlaub gerichten, wenn jemand den Bericht von Big Game ausfahrten auf nem "Touri Pott" interessieren sollte ; )

Tight Lines


----------



## saily (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Mensch pikehunter - dann waren meine Warnungen ja in 
den Wind gesprochen|bla: Ich hatte dich so verstanden, daß
es dein Traum wäre einmal im Leben nen grossen Fisch dort zu
fangen... |rolleyes Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, daß du schon erfahrener Big Gamer bist!

Wenn es so ist wie du sagst dann weißt du ja was dich erwartet und kannst dennoch viel Spaß haben #6

Also ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht von dir
freuen!

TL

saily


----------



## Pikehunter20 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

Naja, wie schon gesagt das war zu der Zeit als mein Vater noch lebte, also 7 jahre her, aber bin in der zwischenzeit 4 mal auf Gran Canaria rausgefahren 2 mal Vollcharter und 2 mal mit anderen anglern, vondaher weiss ich wie es ist die "low budget" version nehmen zu müssen... Und die Chance einen großen fisch zu fangen ist immernoch grösser auf nem vollbesetzten boot als wenn ich gar nicht angeln gehe oder?!?

Und erfahrener Big Game angler würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen (obwohl mir der Titel wohl gefällt ; ), dass sind ganz andere Leute! Meine 30 Ausfahrten die ich hatte werden nicht reichen um wirklich "erfahren" zu sein, wobei es auch immer auslegungssache ist was mann als erfahren bezeichnet... 

Werd euch auf jeden fall einen Bericht schreiben und hoffe euch mit nem guten Fisch überaschen kann, say never no ; )

Also bis dahin, Tight Lines!


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Andamanen*

So ist es, sah niemals nie. 
Wünsch dir Glück und freue mich auf den Bericht.


----------

